# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  आहार स्*वस्*थ हृदय के लिए

## Krishna

किसी इंसान को हृदय रोग कई कारणों से होता है, जिनमें से लोगों की अनियमित जीवनशैली प्रमुख कारण है। पहले लोगों को हृदय रोग कम होता था, क्योंकि उनकी जीवनशैली सरल और स्वस्थ थी। लेकिन, आज के बदले दौर में हमने अपनी जीवन शैली को बहुत जटिल बना दिया है, और आलस से भली दिचर्या व भोजन में मिलावट हृदय रोग की समस्या पैदा करने के दूसरे बड़े कारण बन गये हैं। लेकिन, गंभीर उपचारों के अतिरिक्त हृदय रोग से बचने के कई और तरीके भी हैं। तो चलिये जाने क्या हैं वे तरीके।

----------


## Krishna

*धूम्रपान बंद करें*
जैसा कि आप जानते हैं धूम्रपान हृदय रोग का एक अन्य कारण है जिसके कारण कैंसर हो सकता है, इसलिये पूरी तरह से धूम्रपान को रोकने की सलाह दी जाती है। सिगरेट में शामिल तंबाकू दिल की समस्याओं के प्रमुख जोखिम कारक के रूप में जाना जाता है। यह आपकी धमनियों को सकरा करने के लिये जिम्मेदार भी है जो बदले में एथेरोस्क्लेरोसिस को जन्म दे सकता है। एक व्यक्ति में दिल की समस्या की यह स्थिति निश्चित रूप से दिल का दौरा पड़ने को जन्म देगा। शुरू में आपनी आदत को बदलने के लिये कम निकोटीन सिगरेट या ई सिगरेट का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। लंबे समय तक इसका प्रयोग भी बहुत ही जोखिम भरा हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन को संतुलन में रखें*
अगर आपका वजन सामान्य से अधिक है, तो आपके अधिक वजन की समस्या के कारण आपको कई घातक बीमारियां हो सकती हैं। इन घातक बीमारियों में से एक हृदय रोग है जो अधिक वजन के प्रभाव के कारण हो सकता है। आप हो सकता है कि इन बीमारियों के इलाज के लिये पर्याप्त समय पा जायें लेकिन, हृदय रोग आपको कभी भी समय नहीं देगा। एक अनुसंधान के अनुसार, यदि आपका वजन एक साल में एक किलो बढ़ता है तो हृदय रोग का जोखिम कभी भी कम नहीं होगा। यह महत्वपूर्ण होगा कि आप नियमित आधार पर बीएमआई मापें और ऊंचाई के हिसाब से वजन को नियंत्रित करके फिट और स्वस्थ रहें।

----------


## Krishna

*एक्सरसाइज करें*अपने हृदय को स्वस्थ रखने के लिए कई विभिन्न प्रकार के व्यायाम किए जा सकते हैं। इनका मुख्य उद्देश्य आपके जीवन में शारीरिक कार्यकलापों को बढ़ाना है। एरोबिक्स या कार्ड़ीओवैस्क्यल   एक्सर्साइज़ दो ऐसे व्यायाम हैं, जो आपके हृदय गति को बढ़ाते हैं, तथा हृदय को मज़बूत बनाकर उसे और कार्यशील बनाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

कार्ड़ीओवैस्क्यल   एक्सर्साइज़ से आपका शरीर ऑक्सीजन को सही तरीके से इस्तेमाल करता है। क्योंकि इस कसरत से आपका हृदय मज़बूत और कार्यशील बनता है, जिसके कारण सीढ़ियां चढ़ते समय आपको थकावट महसूस नहीं होगी। साथ ही आप लंबे समय तक कई सारे दैहिक कार्य कर पाएंगे, और आपकी सांस भी कम फुलेगी, अर्थात आपके शरीर में रक्तसंचार बढ़ता है। अपनी हृदय गति को बढ़ाने के लिए दिन में कम से कम 30 मिनट के लिए एरोबिक्स करें। सप्ताह में तीन दिन के लिए की गई एरोबिक्स हर रोज 20 मिनट की कसरत से बेहतर है।

----------


## Krishna

*स्वास्थ्य जांच कराएं*आज, नियमित आधार पर स्वास्थ्य जांच एक महत्वपूर्ण गतिविधि है। कई लोग मधुमेह, कोलेस्ट्रॉल, उच्च रक्तचाप आदि जैसी समस्याओं से पीड़ित हैं। आपको नियमित आधार पर अपने रक्त शर्करा के स्तर का परीक्षण और इसके लिए उपचार लेना चाहिए। यदि आप रक्त शर्करा के स्तर को नियंत्रित कर सकते हैं, तो यह हृदय रोग के जोखिम को कम करने के लिए काफी आसान हो जाएगा।

----------

